# Ausable drawdown



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

This was the Ausable on 10-2-09 just above the Mio Dam. Water has been drawn way down for dam repairs. My cabin is about 12 miles up river from the dam and the water level is high if anything. I would think that it would be real low.











Only thing I can think of is that the artisian wells that feed the river along with branches of the river dumping into the Ausable is what is keeping the water level up. Or maybe the level will still drop.


----------



## Kelly Neuman (Apr 12, 2007)

Was told by Consumers Energy that drawn down ended on Oct 5th and dam operations were back to run of river mode. Mio pond is being held at 8 feet below normal till cement work is done at Mio dam. Water levels should be only effected by rain now till pond is refilled which could cause some low water from Mio to Lake Huron when refill process starts.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

I just returned from the cottage today. My dock is about 8-9 ft above the current water level. The last time they lowered the water was about 18 years ago and they dropped it all the way down to the main channel. I think this 8 ft drop will be easier on the fishing than the last drop was. I'm on the north shore between Camp 10 and Rainbow Park. I was told the pond will stay at this current level until sometime in December.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> This was the Ausable on 10-2-09 just above the Mio Dam. Water has been drawn way down for dam repairs. My cabin is about 12 miles up river from the dam and the water level is high if anything. I would think that it would be real low.



You are 12 miles upstream from the dam, the dam would have to have a head height equal or greater than the change in elevation between you and and the dam in order for it to affect water levels where you are.


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

ESOX said:


> You are 12 miles upstream from the dam, the dam would have to have a head height equal or greater than the change in elevation between you and and the dam in order for it to affect water levels where you are.


Not trying to be a smart a:lol: but what does that mean. Are you saying that if the head waters elevation is higher than elevation where im at it would have no effect. Say if i'm at elevation 1000 feet and the dam is at 1050 feet ? Like I said help me out here.
Thanks


----------



## lewisg (Jun 28, 2006)

rick said:


> Not trying to be a smart a:lol: but what does that mean. Are you saying that if the head waters elevation is higher than elevation where im at it would have no effect. Say if i'm at elevation 1000 feet and the dam is at 1050 feet ? Like I said help me out here.
> Thanks


Imagine a mountin lake (Mio Pond) with a steep feeder stream flowing into (AuSable) if you were 100 feet above the lake and the lake went 25 feet up or down in level it would have no effect on the level of the water were you are at. Just as you would not expect the dropping of the Mio Pond to have any effect of the water level in Grayling.


----------

